# Collection stolen from home--JLC, Rolex, Tutima, more



## expwmbat

Hey All,

My collection was stolen during a break-in on September 2, 2007. All items have been reported to the Lynn, MA police, but if they are sold they will probably turn up somewhere in the watch world.

Vintage watches:

Wittnauer Chronograph--engraved on back "N. H. Hammink, Commodor, C.Y.C., 1955" (see picture):



















Doxa 1940s pocket watch, Gruen 1930s pocket watch, Girard Perregaux 1970s pocket watch. The latter two are engraved, one with "NHH" the other with appreciation for 25 years at the Kirby Co. (see pictures):



















Rolex Explorer 1 model #14270, serial #X840843, black strap, no bracelet:










Jaeger LeCoultre Hometime, SS case, silver dial, SS bracelet, serial #Q1628420/16280002725:



















Tutima military chronograph, SS LE USAF edition (USAF seal on dial), on SS bracelet, serial #79826518:



















Tissot T-Touch, SS, white dial, white strap, serial #T33.1.558.11 (no picture, my wife's watch).

Also stolen: a Dell Inspiron 800 laptop in black laptop briefcase (registered to and owned by Salem State College, Salem, MA), and a Fat Chance "Wicked Lite" (Fat City Cycles) mountain bike--custom purple frame with some wear, Cook Bros black crankset, Syncros stem, silver bar ends, white front shock, all Shimano XT component set.

Please email or call (812-219-9136) if you see any of these items for sale anywhere (Ebay, here, there, etc.). Thank you very much for your help.

Best wishes,
Daniel


----------



## DW-5600E

Sorry to hear about your loss. bloody thieves! :-|

May I suggest that you type the serial numbers into google. If these watches are sold online, the serial numbers(and hence the sales listing) might show up in a google search.

Hope you get a positive outcome. :-!


----------

